# Insurance on bee's& honey



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Check with your local Farm Bureau.

http://www.nyfb.org/

You can buy insurance for just about anything. I actually found that I got better coverage and cheaper rates going with a company other then the Farm Bureau so you may want to shop around once you know what type of coverage you want.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The USDA Farm Service Agency offers compensation for non-insured loss of honeybees and honey production due to weather, pests, and disease.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Beeslave said:


> The USDA Farm Service Agency offers compensation for non-insured loss of honeybees and honey production due to weather, pests, and disease.


Do you know what their compensation limits are?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

No, not off hand, but a search on the web will show it or contact your NRCS/FSA office.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Beeslave said:


> The USDA Farm Service Agency offers compensation for non-insured loss of honeybees and honey production due to weather, pests, and disease.


You're right. There are provisions in the Farm bill to cover losses for emergency feed, and CCD losses. Good luck collecting.

CCD has to be signed off by a regulatory official. I understand that no one is collecting because no one will sign a form claiming CCD.

As far as emergency feed goes...I tried to sign up. They say I don't qualify...bought nearly a tanker load of sucrose. Fed to bees in an emergency. I file schedule F. My only income is from bees. I don't qualify.

See, it's not a program. It's a club. If you paid your $250 dues and joined NAP, then you can submit a claim. Otherwise, you'll have to play golf somewhere other than Augusta National. Since only the beekeepers they chose to inform about NAP signed up...well then talk is cheap. Politicians talking with thumbs stuck firmly in armpits. Yep Brownie...yer doin' a heck of a job.


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

Michael Palmer said:


> You're right. There are provisions in the Farm bill to cover losses for emergency feed, and CCD losses. Good luck collecting.
> 
> CCD has to be signed off by a regulatory official. I understand that no one is collecting because no one will sign a form claiming CCD.
> 
> ...


Wasn't that passed last year? Here I was thinking it was one good thing Bush did... I guess not so much.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

If you file that your bees are african-american and have been living off of you their whole life you are qualified for 4 times the amount of compensation than if you file they are Italian or Caucasian. LOL :lpf: Seriously though it is very hard and agonizing to get a pay out.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

SgtMaj said:


> Wasn't that passed last year? Here I was thinking it was one good thing Bush did... I guess not so much.


:no:
Bush did nothing good. Anything that administration touched was INCOMPETENCE AND CATASTROPHY!!! 

Sorry for diversion.


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

the Empire State Honey Producers are having there annual fall meeting in SYR this Fri/sat
I have some people from FSA/NYS Dept of Ag and markets that will be speaking on this very topic sat afternoon.
I just received an email from the Watertown FSA office; that was just released yesterday on the who,what,where and when of the program .
Please go to www.Empire State Honey Producers.org for directions to the meeting


----------

